# Kindle Touch Landscape Mode? HOW?



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I gave my 72 year old grandmother my Kindle Touch.  She does well with it but today she accidently turned it to landscape mode.  I can't for the life of me figure out how to tell her to turn it back.  I can't even find the feature on my Paperwhite (does it have it?).  Searching the web is frustrating me.

HELP!

THANK YOU!


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Tap lightly on the upper section of the screen until the icons and header/footer are displayed. Tap the menu button (3 horizontal lines right corner of screen). Since your grandma is already in landscape, this button will follow the screen's display. Choose portrait - 5th option line in the menu. Hope this helps!


----------

